# Nawaz orders completion of new airport on modern lines



## ghazi52

*Nawaz orders completion of new airport on modern lines..*










*ISLAMABAD:* Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz Sharif has directed the completion of the new Islamabad airport on modern lines having all the requisite facilities.

"The capital deserves an airport matching any modern airport of the world over", the prime minister said, while presiding over a meeting on the construction of the new Islamabad airport here at the PM's House.

The PM directed the construction of quality link roads up to the airport for ensuring easy and speedy access.

He said the interior decor of the airport should prominently reflect the country's cultural diversity.

He was briefed on the overall design, link roads and interior designing of the new Islamabad airport.

The meeting was attended by the Secretary Finance, Secretary and Direct General Aviation, Chairman National Highway Authority, the Mayor of Islamabad and other senior officials of the government.

Call to expedite work for New Industrial Zone: The Chakwal and Islamabad Chambers of Commerce and Industry have called upon the government to expedite work on the establishment of the new Industrial Zone in District Chakwal in compliance with the directives of Prime Minister Mian Muhammad Nawaz Sharif.

This demand was made during the visit of a delegation of the Chakwal Chamber of Commerce and Industry to the ICCI, led by President Khurram Kamran. Khurram said that Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif, during a visit to Chakwal, had directed for a new Industrial Zone at the Islamabad-Lahore Motoway near NilaDullah Interchange, but no further progress had been made by the concerned government departments -- which he termed as unfortunate.

He said about 500 acres of barren land in the said area was identified as the most suitable place for the industrial zone as it was very cheap and provided easy access as well.

He said the establishment of the new industrial zone in Chakwal would attract new investment, promote industrialisation and create jobs in the area. It was discussed that Islamabad, Chakwal, Rawalpindi, Attock and Jhelum Chambers of Commerce and Industry should join hands to launch a strong campaign for the establishment of the said industrial zone.

Khalid Iqbal Malik, President, Islamabad Chamber of Commerce and Industry, said that despite clear directives of the PM and a joint proposal for the project by the Chakwal CCI and the ICCI to the Ministry of Industries, making no tangible progress by the government departments was disappointing.


----------



## mdcp

NS nd co dont know anything abt good governace


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Now they are looking projects where they can make money forever their steel their bricks their construction companies their kids companies under their umbrella their maintainence companies and their officers who will work for them under their guidance they gonna live forever.
Raise ur kids with the sense of right and wrong influence them with islam which will lead them to take a right decisions in life or face this kind of people who will rule u.
May Allah keep us safe from unseen evil. (Ameen)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------

